# Tumbling flower beetle and friend



## orionmystery (Nov 4, 2011)

Tumbling flower beetle/pintail beetle, Mordellidae
















A beautiful tortoise beetle, _Aspidomorpha miliaris_, with wings problem.











More beetles:Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

lovely shots!


----------



## PrestonS (Nov 4, 2011)

Great shots as always. I really like the tortoise beetle. Are the insects moving or are you typically able to shoot them without them moving around?


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 4, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> lovely shots!


 


PrestonS said:


> Great shots as always. I really like the tortoise beetle. Are the insects moving or are you typically able to shoot them without them moving around?



Thanks Charlie, Preston. The tumbling flower beetle was asleep. The tortoise beetle had wings problem but didn't move much either until disturbed.


----------



## amrannoordin (Nov 5, 2011)

Love 1 & 2 most.


----------



## FireRunner (Nov 6, 2011)

Photograph #3 is amazing.  Love the color and clarity.  Nice shots.


----------



## onerugrat (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice, some really impressive macro work being posted recently


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 11, 2011)

onerugrat said:


> very nice, some really impressive macro work being posted recently


 


FireRunner said:


> Photograph #3 is amazing.  Love the color and clarity.  Nice shots.


 


amrannoordin said:


> Love 1 & 2 most.



Thanks for looking and commenting, onerugrat, FireRunner, amrannoordin.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 11, 2011)

great set and fantastic shots
well done
high quality macro


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 12, 2011)

carlos58 said:


> great set and fantastic shots
> well done
> high quality macro



Thanks Carlo.


----------

